# All dialects: uncrowded



## aisha93

Hello

I'm just curios to know how you describe a place as being almost empty and uncrowded and with very little noise, if any at all
We say صَخّة or سَهدة > of course بتسكين الهاء

For example
> صخة اليوم، مافي احد اهني (it is uncrowded today, there's nobody here/around)
> توقعت يكون البنك وايد زحمة، بس الحمدلله كان سهدة وخلصت أموري من وقت(I expected the bank to be very crowded, but thank god, it was calm and empty and I finished my stuff early)
> أحسن شي تروحين الصبح، المجمع يكون صخة، لا زحمة ولا ازعاج (it is best that you go in the morning, the mall is empty. No crowd and no noise)

I will be happy if you shed some light on the etymology of the two words I mentioned 

صخة obviously comes from the verb صَخّ (to deafen) of which the noun is(صاخة) meaning > shriek/squeal...etc.
An example from Quran> فإذا جاءت *الصاخة *(but when there comes *the deafening blast*)
so when we say a place is صخة I think what we're saying literally is that the place and/or all the people there have gone deaf!! 
so that no voice is heard.. of course this has more to do with the lack of noise but it is nevertheless related to uncrowdedness in the same time

But the root َسَهِد means to stay awake or to not fall asleep which is the opposite of being uncrowded and calm
So can you comment on this?

Thanks


By the way..just in case you're interested, in Farsi the word خلوت (originally from Arabic خلوة) is used to say > uncrowded or empty
For example 
> امروز اینجا خیلی خلوت است (today it is very uncrowded here)


----------



## Arabic Guru

I'd say in Palestinian dialect:

اليوم هادي/فاضي، مفيش ولا واحد هون
توقعت يكون البنك كثير مأزّم، بس الحمدلله كان فاضي وخلصت أموري بسرعة
أحسن إشي تروحي الصبح، المجمع يكون فاضي


----------



## cherine

In Egyptian Arabic too we use the word faaDi فاضي for an uncrowded place.


----------



## Hemza

Hello,

In Moroccan, we use "خاوي".

For your sentence, we would say "كنت متوقع البنك يكون زحم/عامر ولاكن الحمدلله كان خاوي و كملت شغلي/خدمتي بكري".


----------



## tounsi51

In Tunisia we say فارغة


----------



## Bakr

إضافة لما قاله
Hemza
I expected the bank to be very crowded, but thank god, it was calm and empty and I finished my stuff early
كنت تنظن/كنظن البنك (عامر/عامرة)، ولكن الحمد لله (كان/كانت) (خاوي/خاوية) وساليت شغلي بكري
الكلمة بالدارجة المغربية هي خاوي/خاوية
البنك تؤنث وتذكر


----------



## ahmedcowon

cherine said:


> In Egyptian Arabic too we use the word faaDi فاضي for an uncrowded place.



We also use the verbs يشغي and ينش to talk about crowded and uncrowded places

المكان بيشغي = The place is crowded
المكان بينش = The place is uncrowded


----------



## cherine

True. But I think بينش (beynesh-sh) is only used with stores without customers المحل بينش (=no one is coming to buy anything) but we can use it, for example, with a street.


----------



## akhooha

Is this the same ينش which also means يضرب ?


----------



## ayed

akhooha said:


> Is this the same ينش which also means يضرب ?


In Najdi Badawi dialect, we use it to mean "to drive sheep or goats "


----------



## Bakr

cherine said:


> True. But I think بينش (beynesh-sh) is only used with stores without customers المحل بينش (=no one is coming to buy anything) but we can use it, for example, with a street.


الأمر الطريف هو أننا نستعمل في المغرب مثل هذه الصيغة
مول الحانوت جالس تينش الدبان
أي صاحب الدكان جالس ينش الذباب
أظن أن المعنى هو أنه ينش الذباب لعدم وجود عملاء، زبائن، مشترين !ـ


----------



## cherine

akhooha said:


> Is this the same ينش which also means يضرب ?


I'm not sure we use the verb nashsh/yeneshsh for yeDrab. But Bakr's post reminded me of the original meaning 



Bakr said:


> الأمر الطريف هو أننا نستعمل في المغرب مثل هذه الصيغة
> مول الحانوت جالس تينش الدبان
> أي صاحب الدكان جالس ينش الذباب
> أظن أن المعنى هو أنه ينش الذباب لعدم وجود عملاء، زبائن، مشترين !ـ


Yes, I believe this is how this verb came to be used for "being empty", and why it is not used for empty streets or empty rooms.


----------



## Schem

We use فاضي in my region to mean "empty, uncrowded" as well. As for the expression about flies, we have it in my dialect as قاعد يهش ذبّان and it's usually used to mean the place is unusually empty (or without customers, as Cherine puts it) and, unlike other regions, the expression would always be used as a whole.

يهش also means 'chase away (animals)' in my dialect but it's not a synonym for يضرب.


----------



## aisha93

Thank you for participating
We use فاضي in the sense of (uncrowded) too but it is also used to mean someone who is idle or has nothing to do


> ينش





> يهش


that's funny..we say يكش


----------



## Schem

We use فاضي in that sense, too. And يكش (noun being كش) in NA is exclusively reserved for this hand movement.


----------



## aisha93

> And يكش (noun being كش) in NA is exclusively reserved for this hand movement.


and followed by a usual (مالت عليك) lol
Honestly I didn't know it had a name, I hadn't heard it till now..
I think it is only used in KSA yeah?


----------



## Schem

That or وع or كره or كش عليك -- any expression of disdain really haha. And that's the name it has in Najdi Arabic (and probably Saudi Gulf Arabic, by extension) but I'm not sure if they even have the gesture in Hejazi or Southern cultures.


----------



## Bakr

حول نفس الموضوع الذي طرحته عائشة
 أحيانا قد نسمع في الدارجة المغربية
المكان كيصفر/تيصفر
هل هذه الكلمة مستعملة في اللهجات العربية الأخرى بشكل آخر؟
أظن أن أصلها هو صفير الريح أو الرياح..أي أن المكان خال لا تسمع فيه سوى صفير الرياح !ـ

Edit: في الواقع الكلمة موجودة بالعربية في لسان العرب



> والصُّفْر الشيء الخالي وكذلك الجمع والواحد والمذكر والمؤنث...ـ


----------

